# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни и музыка от Елены Бруква

## РЭДА

Ну начну, потихоньку. Минусовок и фонограмм я практически не пишу. Так как работаю с детскими инструментальными ансамблями в обычной школе. Песню написали лет 15 назад вместе с Ереминой Аллой. Всегда её исполняли вживую. Ну вот решили так сказать записать. Записали (как смогли)`Отдайте детям солнце`в исполнении вокально-инструментального ансамбля "Миллениум" (12-13 лет). Играют только вживую, поэтому конечно минус не на уровне, да и звукозаписывающих студий нет. Сводила сама как смогла (практически на коленках). Но может кому-нибудь и понравиться. 
`Отдайте детям солнце` (+) http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22498540
`Отдайте детям солнце` (-) http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22498589

----------


## Лев

> Отдайте детям солнце


Для прослушивания треки желательно размещать на сайтах типа 
www.dump.ru 
www.realmusic.ru - можно слушать сразу с плеера...

----------


## РЭДА

К сожалению у меня слишком медленный интернет и загрузка одного файла занимает по пол часа. Поэтому и воспользовалась одним сайтом для хранения.

----------


## Лев

> у меня слишком медленный интернет


Сочувствую... :Meeting:

----------


## РЭДА

А эта песня к выпускному вечеру
"Школьная прощальная"
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22615249

----------


## РЭДА

Так-как весна в самом разгаре, предлагаю свою песенку *"Кап-кап"* в рок-н-рольном стиле. Записала "на коленках" живые инструменты и сводила как могла.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22687496

----------


## tamara rabe

Так хочется послушать... и не соображу как!  :No2:

----------


## Alenajazz

> "Кап-кап" в рок-н-рольном стиле.


Замечательная песня!!!!!




> и не соображу как!


Вводишь в окошечко цифры, какие там нарисованы, далее жмёшь "далее" (простите за тафтологию)
Появляется фраза "ссылка для скачивания". Её жмёшь и ждёшь, пока скачается. :Yes4:

----------


## РЭДА

Прослушать без скачивания ("Кап-кап" и "Отдайте детям солнце")можно здесь
http://www.futurewe.ru/index.php?view=article&id=129

----------


## РЭДА

21 ноября мы с подругой и автором текстов к моим песням, попали в жуткую аварию. Чудом остались живы. Но за три дня до этого я написала песню, а когда вернулись из больницы и вспомнили про неё, ужаснулись, такое ощущение, что в ней про всё, что произошло. Как-будто заранее всё знали.
"Я не верила"
http://narod.ru/disk/34516401001/%D0...D0%B0.MP3.html
Про аранжировку не думала, просто записала демо-версию.

----------


## Лев

*РЭДА*, 
Сильная песня будет!

----------


## РЭДА

> *РЭДА*, 
> Сильная песня будет!


Спасибо за оценку. Теперь буду думать об аранжировке, хотя мозг ещё отдыхает.........

----------


## РЭДА

Устала размещать песни на сторонних серверах, где заканчивается время хранения. Проще сделать свой сайт. Теперь песни можно прослушать онлайн на моём сайте. Опять таки повторюсь, что никогда не занималась профессионально сведением и мастерингом, поэтому все песни ознакомительные, т.к. пишутся для живого исполнения (для детских ансамблей). Но если кому что понравиться, я буду очень рада.
http://elbrukva.ru/1media/avtorskaya-muzyka

----------


## РЭДА

Представлены песни
*"Я не верила"*
*"Кап-кап"*
*"Ты прости"* 
*"Весна"*

----------


## РЭДА

_Из авторского мюзикла "Синяя птица"_ 
http://elbrukva.ru/1media/avtorskaya-muzyka
*"Синяя птица"
"Фея Берилюна"
"Песня Будущего и Времени"
"Песня Воды"*

----------


## РЭДА

_Последние новинки в черновом варианте, записаны с репетиции из мюзикла "Волшебник Изумрудного города"_
*"Песня Дровосека"
"Песня Страшилы"
"Песня Льва"*

----------


## Angel_Stike

Очень талантливо, спасибо!

----------

